# What is the "limit" for you?



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I have 5 rats, and I think it's a great number in the middle for someone who wants rats but not to many. I'm willing to own 6, even 7, but my family doesn't agree. What's your limit on owning ratties? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

For now, my limit is 1.

If I get new rats later, after my girl passes, my limit would be 2. I might stretch it to 3, but I'm pretty sure 2 would be my limit.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would prefer probably between 5-7, I have three main rats I wouldn't rehome and would like at least two younger ones. 

I'm at 9. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd like to have 7-9, but with my family there limit for me is 4, and they all have to be the same gender. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

5 appears to be my breaking point! At least at this point in my life, when I do not spend as much free time as I used to with them, five is a LOT. 3 would be best, but I absolutely adore my babies and I'm quite happy with them regardless.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I love all of mine too.  my sister though is telling me to re-home Quinn and Moose, the newest additions to the family. They're only a month old but very anti-social. I think they'll get better as they age, but she's not so sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

At my house the limit is 2. It sucks though because there's a female rat at my local petsmart that's been there for over 5 months and I want to take her home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Margeauxeatsushi (Jul 27, 2013)

My limit right now is 2 also. I also have 4 cats, which is over my limit for cats haha. If I ever don't have cats later I'd consider maybe 4-5 ratties.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea for me working and moving I can only take care of 3 maybe 4 buy in all honesty I think 3 pushing it for me I mean I'm stressing out a out the babies and others I have to find home for because I'm only aloud 3 at the apartment building 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

I have five girls now and they are an absolute handful, but I'd add one more if I found the right girl! So six would have to be my limit right now. Maybe more after Im finished with school and can take care of my rats myself and bring em to work with me!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Two, so I can go out without always having to take a single rat along everywhere I go. I enjoy the kind of personal relationship you can build one on one with a special rat. The more rats a person has the less individual time they can spend with each. 

Even with only two rats, one gets most of the attention.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My normal limit is about 6, that gives me 3 pairs with a nice spread of ages, I aim for 9 to 12 months between them. I love a mixed ages group as it keeps the older raes young and active for longer. I find over 4 is best for observing proper heirachy interactions which interests me, there's a lot more complex groups formed. 6 also gives me chance to spend a good amount of one on one time with each rat and get to know them properly. 

Of course there's times when I have a fair bit more than that, like the one a year I breed, but I manage, it's just not as enjoyable and it limits free range time more than ilike


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

After having had as many as 8 at one point, I have decided that fewer is better. Not that I don't like all my rats, I find that I cannot give them all enough individual attention with any more than 2-3. Right now, I have 7, but by about 2 weeks from now I will be down to 4. If anything happens to these 4, I won't be replacing any of them until I am down to 1.

Ideally, my rule in the future will be this - I buy a pair of brothers. Keep them for a couple years, one dies, and I then go out and get another pair of brothers to keep the lone rat company. That is the only time I will have 3, as once he dies, I will keep it at 2.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have a pair between us, and while that's not necessarily the _limit_ of what I could take care of, I think it's the _ideal_ number. I'm really in it to foster the 1-on-1 relationships and have real companion animals.

I figure like this: these two rats can take up as much of my day as I want and still come back for more. I used to keep more... boring pets, like hermit crabs as a child n' stuff. In those cases, I would always want more pets, because I wanted to give more time than any of my pets could handle. I could have kept 10 hermit crabs and each one would be just as happy as if I only had two, because none of them need or want much of my time. 

I could literally pour as much attention on these rats as I would ever want to in a single day, so as a pet owner these two rats can use all of my attention. If I had more than these, they would each get less attention than they crave. Each one would want more, and I would feel more pressure to give them more of my time... time I don't always have to spare. And unlike many other pets, rats would notice.

So, I think my pair is ideal... for them.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 5 right now and it feels like a good number for us, I'm mostly housebound with my anxiety so I have plenty of free time to spend with them though, so having a few more wouldn't be a problem in regards to a fair division of my time/attention, but it would be too much vet-bill wise. I always feel the best number of pets you can have is the amount that you can provide vet care for.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

3 is definitely my limit. I give each girl an hour of one on one time a night and then an hour of group play. I basically spend the entire night after my kids go to bed sitting on the floor . I'm also a complete spaz about clean cages and as it is I'm deep cleaning daily and poo picking constantly since my Winnie hasn't figured out the litter box yet :-/. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I hve two now since Fuzzy Butt passed away. But I think 3 is a great number.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Right now I have 15. And it's a bit much! 3 boys and 4 girls are my own rats and the ones I'm closest with. The others are rescues that I am trying to rehome. Although I take care of all the daily needs, thankfully my sisters help with the socialization.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

I had two for the longest time, but when they were getting on in age I added two more. When I was left with the two new boys, I waited a few months and now I adopted two baby boys. Four rats is definitely my limit. They all get pets and free range time but I don't feel like they are lacking attention or anything. They are in twoSeparate groups right now though. I can't wait until they're all living in the DCN so I can watch group dynamics


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

With school, two is the limit because I'm forever grateful for having a rat sitter. However, once I have my own place, maybe four or somewhere around there.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

i have four right now and i've been debating whether or not to add to my mischief. i'd love to have a neutered boy at some point, or adopt some senior rats that had trouble finding homes, or any kind of "special case" that tugs at my heartstrings. animal rescue is addicting. i don't struggle with finding time for all of my rats at all right now, but i would be afraid of accidentally going past my limit without realizing since i'm still a new rat mama getting her bearings. i think that when you adopt an animal, it's for LIFE - i'd never, ever, ever feel comfortable rehoming any rats, and i would be ashamed to not give each of my rats the care and attention they deserve.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I like 5-6. I don't think I could have any more than 3 though. I try to ask but it's always no...  I'm gonna try for another soon.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

At one point recently I had 10, and while the number itself wasn't overwhelming, trying to have one-on-one time and collecting them after free time just became a circus! There was a point where I was the only caregiver for all 10 as well and that was just unmanageable. When my fiance and I split, he and our roommate kept the four girls that technically belonged to them, so only six are with me now in my new place. I find six to be a terribly reasonable number, but there are also four of us here who give them all lots of attention and play with them and co-operate on feeding and cleaning, etc. I've found myself thinking I might adopt a pair of babies, but I know I'd hate myself if I did and then ended up being solo caretaker again.
In general, the fewer the better. I'd say 3-4 is a good number because you really get to bond with all of them and don't get overwhelmed, but I freaking love my ratties and I have a really hard time saying no when I see rats that are at rescues/stores that speak to me... I wish I was better at limiting myself.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I really can't say that I struggle with anything when it comes to having 5 rats. I've bonded nicely with each of my boys, (though I'm working on an anti-social baby) and cleaning hasn't gotten any more difficult as I add to the family. I really want to spay a girl that my friend is giving away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sometimes in life we have brief quiet periods, for example summer holidays for students. Then when it's back to school, homework and the part time job it's hard to take care of too many pets and they suffer. People that are out of work long term tend to start collecting pets too and suddenly they find they don't have time to go back to work until it comes time to choose between eating and their pets. The other case is that when everything goes right it's easy to add just one more rat and then another one until something goes wrong like losing a job or a few rats get sick at once. 

Although in the scheme of things rats don't live very long, planning ahead for two or more years should always be part of the decision process as to how many rats you can own.

No one wants to be the rat equivalent of the octomom.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I luckily have it kinda easy...I do cyber school so I'm always home with my rats. I also will still be home for another 5 years until I have to move out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 8. Five girls and three boys. I find that have 2 separate cages makes it a little easier but the girls stress me out sometimes. I have two girls that will have to be pts soon due to tumors and extreme aggression (I don't want to stress the tumored girl by losing her sister so I'm waiting until its time for her). I feel like 3 per cage is ideal for me.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I currently have 11, but it wasn't my idea. I didn't know Nippy was pregnant when I bought her. She gave birth to fourteen babies, and I only managed to find a good home for two of them. It was either keep the others or let them be snake meat. I lost Arrow to pnuemonia, and Nippy passed on Wednesday. That leaves me with 11 babies. It's hard, but really cleaning and feeding and all that isn't so bad. The hardest part is giving them all enough cuddle time. I play with them in groups and try to give each individual special attention during that time. The babies are a year and almost three months now. I love them all, but from now on I think four or six is my limit. After this many I feel that would be easy enough.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

As a student who goes to class full time, and works a little under full time, I feel like three is my limit. Three might have been too many, but mine are all feeder rescues who have taken a lot of time and love. If I would have have had socialized rats, I would have taken on more. I'm hoping to adopt one more from a breeder when I'm in my new home with better hours at work, and a senior in college (less class time). But it has been worth every minute!


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

I honestly think 3 would be my ideal number. When I got my first two girls my parents said that 2 was the limit (that has changed, obviously). When I went to go pick up my babies from the shelter, I thought about only getting one, but with an almost 1 1/2 year age difference I figured it would be better to get 2. That way when the older girls pass, the baby won't be all alone.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I have two now and they keep me busy. I will say though this includes: work, studying and my social life.Then I have to factor in the fact I have my two dogs and the five horses. Being raised in the farm in used to multitasking and working with multiple animals, but the problem is even the best multitasker can only juggle so many pets and give equal attention. For me if I don't have time to spend individual time with each of my pets I feel like I'm neglecting them. I would like to get a pair of girls later on, but I'll wait til the boys are older. I'm tired as it is. Lmao


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I have two boys, but in the beginning my mom's 'limit' was one. That obviously changed, but I think she is against getting more. She doesn't want me to get my DCN for that reason  I would say my limit is... 4 or 5. Maybe 6. I would ideally have a mixed gender group, with the major markers and females fixed... But I think I'll have to move out before I can do that. In the near future I plan on buying 2 babies and keeping everybody in the DCN until Stitch passes so Beau won't ever have to be alone, I'll have a pair the same age, and I won't have to decide when to go get a new rattie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer just 2 pet rats to be honest... Any more is overwhelming. I'm testing my limits right now with 15.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Three is the perfect number for me. I've had four and it was delightful for the rats, but it was hard to keep up with cleaning, and to give everyone attention. Two is easy for me, but they tend to get a little bored. Three is best for the rats, also -- one rat can get some "me time" while the other two play.

I should mention I also have 4 cats and I live in an apartment.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Two. I had four rats, and I was happy with that number until all the vet bills piled up. Cleaning and bonding would have been easier with just two also.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

We're getting 1 more and then we're done. So 3 is our limit. Pacha is very very affectionate and loving and socialized. Artemis requires a lot of attention and work. I assigned her to my husband because he was the kind of anti-rat guy. She was a feeder and I had to have her the moment I saw her. I knew she was for him. So far they are doing well together and she's come a very long way in just a few days I think. He's learned a lot about rats and how they are much different from hamsters (which is what he was used to). When he sees how Pacha and I are bonded that is how he wants to be with Arty.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

When it was just two, cleaning was super easy, but they were more bored... Now I have four and they're more cheerful, it's just that ... They poop much!!! Little poop machines.... I think three would have been perfect  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd love to have three, but for now the limit is two and that won't change for quite some time.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Gannyaan, you hit the nail on the head. I went from 2 to 4 and although the fun fator is way up, so is the clean up factor, lol!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

10 in the limit here. After that it's difficult to properly give them the attention they deserve. We had 11 at one point, but it was due to needing a friend for an older rat that was getting bullied in the main cage. 

We are currently at 7.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

My family says 2 is the limit but we all know how long that will last with thoae cute little rat faces and their antics. So for me personally 6 is the limit. Mostly because thats because thats the limit of the cage

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> When it was just two, cleaning was super easy, but they were more bored... Now I have four and they're more cheerful, it's just that ... They poop much!!! Little poop machines.... I think three would have been perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree! My two got bored with just one another's company when I wasn't around or couldn't let them out of the cage, and now there's four of them, it's so much more fun and worth all of the cleaning! Nothing beats being covered in rats :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel like if my family didn't limit me to 2 or 3, I might become a crazy rat lady..


----------



## syrcaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 4, but after some of them pass on, I will probably only maintain 3 at a time--unless I found someone really special. It's difficult for me to spend one on one time with all 4 each day, I think 3 may be easier. However, I like to introduce new babies in pairs, so that makes it difficult.


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

My fiance and I plan to get 4, 2 for me and 2 for him  All boys <3


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

We are a 4 rat family. Ours have always seemed happier in a larger group. I would consider more but with 4 I know I can deal with the bills even if they are all on rattibiotics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a 2-rat guy. I find it makes for less tension inside the cage and far more individual cuddle time outside the cage


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

My limit these days is how many one specific cage will comfortably hold, and right now that cage is a single CN. I can't deal with multiple cages but I can handle upgrading the size of my cage. Currently I wouldn't keep more than four rats for any reason, but I think three would be the magic number. 

My four girls have a couple years left in them, but as they pass on I plan to keep only two at a time.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I have seven now, but it's certainly the limit. Mendez, my oldest of the mischief, is going to pass soon. He's pushing 2 years and has become my frail little old man. He's also the dominant rat of the group, so after he's gone, i don't know who will take over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought it would be two, but I now have four. It is quite a bit of work and the most exhausting part has been the introduction process. I doubt I will get any more at the moment. I am moving in a few months, so it is a bad idea to have so much to move already. These four will grow up together. It is my intention to eventually breed, but I want to own for a few years before I get into all of that since it is a ton of work. My new job (the one I am moving for) requires a ton of devotion... super long hours and whatnot. Therefore, I want to be careful to not get in too deep since rats take quite a bit of energy and time, as well.

Though every time I see a cute little muffin at the petstore, I want to bring her home. *swoon*


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

I have three right now. A pair I adopted several weeks ago and just yesterday I got a baby to make a little mischief. I think three is a good number... the reason I wanted at least three is, if it is just a bonded pair of two and one passes, I do not want to end up with one of my boys depressed until I am scambling to get him a friend...

Also I think it's a good number that I can easily manage to give them all plenty of indivdual cuddle time every day, and it is not too much to clean. With that in mind, I think... 4 probably would be my limit. I could still manage with 4 too but beyond that number my feeling is quality of care (for my circumstances) I could give them would start dropping.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

For me 2 has always been the golden number, Although i did have 19 at one time due to an accidental litter... Currently i don't really own any I did get a little rattie named Juliet for my girlfriends daughter so i spend a lot of time playing with her and making stuff for her. I'm really wanting to adopt another little girl from a pedigree breeder somewhere but in central Illinois it seems like all of the pros quit.


----------

